# Some Help And Advice For A Newbie Please



## pastmaster (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm hoping that I can benefit from the accumulated wisdom of the users of this site.

I'm a new poster but have been lurking for a wee while.

I am keen on obtaining a value-for-money mechanical Swiss watch and my lurking is pointing me in the direction of O&W. All of the threads, posts and comments seem to indicate that this particular manufacturer offers a lot of watch for your money. Having bought another watch from Roy recently I have no great desire to purchase an O&W watch from another supplier.

I had attempted to buy a Pilot from Roy, but he had just gone out of stock :thumbsdown: Roy explained that he hopes to have more in stock soon, but I'm now being swayed by the selection of O&W divers he has in stock.

I have no particular user needs (dial legibility, wrist size, style, etc.) other than being increasingly smitten by the beauty of mechanical watches.

I would greatly appreciate any advice users could give me on which O&W model to consider and why.

Thanks, in anticipation of your kind advice.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

pastmaster said:


> I'm hoping that I can benefit from the accumulated wisdom of the users of this site.
> 
> I'm a new poster but have been lurking for a wee while.
> 
> ...


Based on what you say above you already know what to expect from both an O&W and Roy so all you have to decide is which model YOU like the look of - I can't see how anyone else can advise you which one to choose as we would all pick something different (?)

Regards

Paul


----------



## pastmaster (Nov 12, 2009)

PaulBoy said:


> pastmaster said:
> 
> 
> > I'm hoping that I can benefit from the accumulated wisdom of the users of this site.
> ...


Thanks Paul - I was hoping to get the benefit of the experience of a range of different O&W owners. Never having owned one myself I am unsure of their respective virtues.

Kind regards,

D


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Paul is right, as so much is a matter of taste.

But, if my experience is anything to go by, whatever model you chose you won't be disapointed. I reckon that they're pretty much unbeatable for value for money for a Swiss mechanical from a respected brand.

And I put my money where my mouth is...










Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## pastmaster (Nov 12, 2009)

Fulminata said:


> Paul is right, as so much is a matter of taste.
> 
> But, if my experience is anything to go by, whatever model you chose you won't be disapointed. I reckon that they're pretty much unbeatable for value for money for a Swiss mechanical from a respected brand.
> 
> ...


Thanks Fulminata,

Is that a Mirage on the right?

And if so, do you know if it is still manufactured by O&W?


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Yes, its a Mirage III. A great entry-level chronograph with the 7750 movement found in lots of more expensive stuff.

Sorry, not sure if it is still being manufactured or whether O&W are still able to source these movements. And Roy has not had them in stock for a while. If you're tempted, my personal advice would be to snap one up if you can find one. I'd drop Roy an e-mail to see if he can lay his hands on one for you. Alternatively, of course, a Google search for O&W will bring up dealers world-wide who may have one in stock. And you can always post a wanted ad here on the Forum as they do come up very occasionally.

All the best.


----------



## pastmaster (Nov 12, 2009)

Fulminata said:


> Yes, its a Mirage III. A great entry-level chronograph with the 7750 movement found in lots of more expensive stuff.
> 
> Sorry, not sure if it is still being manufactured or whether O&W are still able to source these movements. And Roy has not had them in stock for a while. If you're tempted, my personal advice would be to snap one up if you can find one. I'd drop Roy an e-mail to see if he can lay his hands on one for you. Alternatively, of course, a Google search for O&W will bring up dealers world-wide who may have one in stock. And you can always post a wanted ad here on the Forum as they do come up very occasionally.
> 
> All the best.


Thanks for your help


----------

